# Kit Bus dll missing



## anirodi (Nov 28, 2015)

On Windows 10 Pro as the computer opens, I get error message that 'KitBus dll module can not be detected'. On scan /scannow command in the cmd prompt ( administrator) the scan does not show any problems. How can the problem be resolved? What exactly is kitbus.dll?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It was probably the remnants of some malware that got deleted but had this left over.
Go to Start/Search and type *Regedit *and press enter. 
In the Registry Editor first backup your registry. How To Back Up the Registry (Windows 10, 8, 7, Vista, XP). 
In the Registry Editor, go up to the toolbar to *Edit/Find* in the *Find What* box type in *kitbus.dll*. Press the *Find Next* button. Windows will search the registry and stop, 1. press the *Delete *key on your keyboard, 2. Press* Enter* key to accept the deletion. 3. Press *F3 *to continue searching the registry. Do these last *3* steps until you see the message *Finished Searching the Registry.* Restart the computer


----------

